

Ask HN: Best way to accept online payment from Egypt? - dxjones

I have a small online business.  Most customers are in North America and pay using PayPal.  I have an inquiry from someone in Egypt, where they use Moneybookers and PayPal is not available.<p>What is the best way for a Canada/US web company to accept online payment from Egypt?<p>Moneybookers doesn't seem to support withdrawals to Canada/US bank account.  PayPal doesn't seem to support customers in Egypt.<p>I am confident there are lots of Ycombinators who have already figured out the best way to serve customers in countries like Egypt.<p>Any advice or pointers would be very much appreciated.<p>David Jones
djones@pairwiseaffinity.com
http://pairwiseaffinity.com
======
dxjones
I received email from someone at MoneyBookers. Apparently they _can_ do a Bank
Transfer to a US or Canadian bank for a flat fee of 1.80 Euro (about $2.40).

Just in case anyone else wants to accept online payments from locations where
PayPal is not available.

\-- dxjones

